# Audio stuttering



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

This is not the first time I come here with the issue, it went away and came back again recently with no discernible cause as to what triggered it.
Audio cut out and stutters on all forms of media, and I just recently noticed, the computer freezes for an instant as well. By that I mean, when the audio does skip, its like the whole PC stutters at well (the video lags for a fraction, if the mouse is moving it sticks in one place for an instant, etc).
The problem is not persistent, it comes and goes at random intervals. If it is present, restarting the PC does not make a difference. Like I said, it seems to come and go sporadically.

Things I have already tried:
- Going into Device Manager and updating the sound driver (Realtek High Definition Audio version 6.0.1.7535)
- Uninstalling sound driver and rebooting to reinstall.
- Changing driver to default High Definition Audio Device
- Going into Sound>Properties>Enhancement and checking Disable All Enhancements (did this for Realtek and default driver)

With the new freezing of the actual PC, I am starting to think this is more than an audio problem.
Also note, the motherboard has been replaced, the video card has been replaced, all drives have been uninstalled, reinstalled, and updated MANY times, and a new sound card has been installed (all of this over the last 6 months, when the problem arose, but nothing has changed in the last 3 months since the problem disappeared and then reappeared today.).

I have no idea what is wrong, and am getting close to shoving this whole damn thing in the trash and starting over. If you have any advice, I would be eternally grateful.

Link to my original thread:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/audio-stuttering-on-all-forms-of-media.1180854/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is not clear is which audio you are using
1.


> Going into Device Manager and updating the sound driver (Realtek High Definition Audio version 6.0.1.7535)
> The integrated audio chip on this system
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> ...


or
2. the sound card


> a new sound card has been installed (all of this over the last 6 months, when the problem arose, but nothing has changed in the last 3 months since the problem disappeared and then reappeared today.).


and indeed which motherboard are we talking about the one shown above or the new one


> Also note, the motherboard has been replaced


3. Please provide present system specs using our system info utility and clarify the motherboard and sound in use


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4330 CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8086 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 610, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 108 GB (42 GB Free); D: 931 GB (892 GB Free); K: 931 GB (864 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., B85M-E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

To clarify, those steps were taken before the sound card was replaced. Also, the motherboard was replaced with the exact same model.
As I said though, the stuttering seems to be causing freezing as well, it's just much more noticeable in the audio because it cuts out.
The above stats were just taken a minute ago.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I must be having a bad night
So in case I am please confirm the audio in use


> clarify the motherboard *and sound in use*


These are details from your other topic
Realtek® ALC887-VD 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking, Anti-pop Function

but what is the actual card please - make and model

AND is audio via GT610 connected HDMI
or via speakers from actual audio connection


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

if the computer is freezing then one step i didn't see you explore is memory 
d/l memtest make a bootable disk/usb and let it run for a few hours.....worth a shot!!!


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

@Macboatmaster Audio is external speakers connected directly to sound card via audio jack.
Sound card model is PCISOUND5CH2


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> PCISOUND5CH2


all that means is that it is a card installed in a PCI slot and supports 5.1 audio surround sound


> but what is the actual card please - make and model


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

I though that was the model number, when searched on google it gave me the exact card I have on the first result. 
I don't see any other model number on the box.
Here is the link I found
https://www.startech.com/ca/Cards-Adapters/Sound/Sound-Cards-Video-Cards/~PCISOUND5CH2


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers it possibly is - but of course there must be more than one manufacturer and only by knowing that can we no which chip is in use on the card

If there is not a named manufacturer then it may be that this is some unnamed cheapo version


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

The manufacturer is Startech.com



http://imgur.com/vykwvoi


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
That is a CMedia chip and CMedia do not provide a driver for 10
https://www.cmedia.com.tw/support/download_center

What I cannot understand at the moment is IF you are using that card why is there mention of a Realtek driver it is completely unrelated
The driver for 10 is the one on the startech site
CMedia_CMI8738LX.zip 
Version: 8.0.8.1743

at least it is according to Startech
Also worthy of note and often the cause of problems is the failure to ensure that other audio drivers for previously used audio - in your case the integrated are uninstalled


> Installation
> 
> *Note: *It is recommended that you remove any previously installed sound cards and drivers
> 
> ...


and that applies to your integrated sound driver


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

So just to understand correctly, does this mean I just need to uninstall all sound drivers currently present, then install the one you linked above?
Or do I have to physically remove the card, then uninstall drivers, then reinstall the card + install the new driver for the card?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I do not of course know why the tech decided that the integrated sound was possibly faulty and decided to install a card
Generally speaking and certainly with that card you have the integrated sound is just as good
These days sound cards are only really used for speciality purposes.

I do not quite understand your question - you simply need to uninstall all references to Realtek sound drivers in your control panel -
and ensure onboard sound is disabled in firmware

I personally doubt that driver offered by Startech is good for 10 but 10 itself should if necessary configure its own driver
All the info I have supplied is in the manual of the card you have and is on the Startech site

Personally I doubt if the problem is directly related to the sound card but lets get that aspect correct before we proceed if necessary to a further analysis of event viewer etc.


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> ensure onboard sound is disabled in firmware


I'm not sure how to do this


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have your motherboard manual
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/B85ME/
the manual is on that link and will tell you where the setting is in BIOS/firmware

you may not have time to access firmware setup on boot on a windows 10 system if it is installed UEFI it will be too quick
so go via windows settings
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5831-uefi-firmware-settings-boot-inside-windows-10-a.html

UNINSTALL the drivers first


----------



## agent_washingtub (Feb 6, 2015)

Ok thanks for the clarification. I use this computer for work, so I can't shut down and reboot right now.
I will get back to you as soon as I can, most likely tomorrow.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers when you do if the problem is not solved - which I do not really expect it to be we will then start further analysis


----------

